# A Floppy Heart Valve Operation ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I have no better description than "a floppy valve"

My dad is getting a little worried as he is led to believe that his consultant that he visits annually is going to suggest that it is now time for surgery to cure his floppy valve problem.

Has anyone any knowledge of this operation that may put his mind at rest and stop him from making himself ill with worry. 

Many Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> I have no better description than "a floppy valve"
> 
> My dad is getting a little worried as he is led to believe that his consultant that he visits annually is going to suggest that it is now time for surgery to cure his floppy valve problem.
> 
> ...


Hi
I have had 2 lots of heart surgery [bypass grafts] I can tell you it's not pleasant at all it hurts like hell. As I remember there were guys in the ward having valve's done and they went through a very similar process but I don't think they go on bypass also they seem to get out sooner.
Sorry I can't give you better news but he should wait and talk to the Doc he will explain everything and put his mind at rest.

Ron


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What an absolute load of £%^&*&. I had a quad bypass, absolutely NO pain at all. Just uncomfortable in laying flat, needed propping up for 6 weeks,to sleep, I was driving the car within 7 days, (although it wasn't allowed) Valve replacement is easier.  

Have no fears.  

tony

Ps Ron must have had a butcher with a carving knife.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Gemmy, a couple of reasons for post op pain.
1 the standard of postop pain control (rather than the standard of surgery)
2 Personal pain threshold.

However I digress, valvular replacement is usually a much less invasive procedure than bypass surgery. It is usual for cardiac units to have specialist nurses, you could try phoning for advice and information. 


Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you Sue, I don't need the info, Freddie does.  

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*heart vale replacement*

freddie,I had a new aortic valve a couple of years ago age 65,,in hospital 5 days but would have liked to have left sooner . felt fine ribs a bit sore for a while and probably took a few months to get back to normal.Always a risk with any surgery but as my consultant said "i give you100% chance of dying if you don't have it" Had to rescue dog from the pond the day after i got home-not advisable but necessary!!! your father may only need a valve repair.hope he's checked with doctor to ease his worry.
aldra


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> What an absolute load of £%^&*&. I had a quad bypass, absolutely NO pain at all. Just uncomfortable in laying flat, needed propping up for 6 weeks,to sleep, I was driving the car within 7 days, (although it wasn't allowed) Valve replacement is easier.
> 
> Have no fears.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you it was not a load of ++++++ what ever you were trying to say.
How you can have your ribs wedged open for up to ten hours and feel no pain, it's you are talking a load of rubbish.
I don't want a heated discussion on this so will not respond again only to say everyone is different.
I had a very eminent Scottish surgeon who taught at the London hospitals and not from the local shop.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's obvious the chloroform wasn't administered, Why put the guy off a serious op. by saying it was terrible/agonising etc he wants reassuring not scaring to death. :roll: 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I hit my finger once with the hammer . . that hurt :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Done that a fair few times.....it still hurts like hell. 8) :wink:


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

*Heart Valve Repair*

Hi Merebrook

I had an emergency Mitral heart valve repair 5 years ago this month in Birmingham, I caught a dose of bacterial pneumonia that wrecked my valve n body - great surgeon saved my life - don't worry the operation may split open your chest but you will recover after a few weeks of soreness and be back to good health with a normal lifestyle likely better than you had before the op

Wiggy


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not a valve replacement, I had quad bypass surgery and would agree with Gemmy, it was more discomfort than pain. 

I know a chap who is now 82 and had a valve replacement 18 years ago and all I can say, he is very fit for his age and has a very happy and good quality of life.

Cant say it was a good idea driving after 7 days 6 weeks seems the norm to allow wounds to heal. However it may be different nowadays where they dont open up your full leg to nick a vein.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No it was not a good idea, I was bored and it was 2 miles to the paper shop, Powered steering, elbows down by my side, no strain to the chest, just went very cautiously, Know it was wrong :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

A friend of mine had his done 20yrs ago and he says is fitter now than before and he was a marathon runner then and now


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> No it was not a good idea, I was bored and it was 2 miles to the paper shop, Powered steering, elbows down by my side, no strain to the chest, just went very cautiously, Know it was wrong :roll: :wink:
> 
> tony


Also it may have invalidated your insurance. I recently had a thyroidectomy and although I felt fine and was driving a week later I had to have clearance from a doctor in order to satisfy my insurance company. I believe some companies have a two week rule after a general anaesthetic.

Viv

PS I'm not judging, merely clarifying in case anyone's unaware.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I've read them down the phone to him.

He's 79. The have been monitoring his heart for about 5 years. He went yesterday, and they gave him some new tablets. He's returning in a fortnight to see if they have been successfull. If not, it could be the operation.

I'm away for a few days, so apologises if any further posts aren't thanked as quickly as i like to do. 

Thanks All.

Freddiebooks


----------

